# Best match for a GSD



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So I got to thinking today about what other dog breeds would be best for my family, and for Koda. 

Everyone here that has a GSD (almost all of us) knows what I am talking about when I said they play differently than most dogs. They play rough, they are loud and they play hard. Teeth showing, vocalizations, neck grabs, tackles and WWF wrestling. Not all dogs play like this though, and not all of them can take an big GSD 'attacking' them.

So in your opinion what other dogs breeds are well match for playing styles (assuming a well behaved, adjusted dog) and what dog breeds are definitely not matched well to GSDs? 

From my experience Koda gets along with all dog breeds, however there are certain dogs he seems to click with and gravitate towards, and certain dogs that he avoids...(usually they are misbehaved....)

*Good Match:*
Husky
Aussie
Irish Wolfhoune
Pitt
GSD
Springer Spaniel

*Bad Match:*
Boxers
Rotts
Most small dogs
Dobermans
Great Danes

Obviously not a widespread thing, just my experience with my dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have two aussies, and they have always complimented my gsd's well..They are as rough as the gsd's, give and take alot of stuff..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Just in my own experiance - I have a Golden Retriever who has been a God send for my GSD. As the Golden is older, he won't allow the pup to step over the line. Even as the GSD is 7 months and easily out weighs the Golden by 30 lbs., the Golden is the Alpha. 

The Golden isn't very vocal, he doesn't bark at every shadow - therefore the GSD isn't vocal either. 

The best part is the GSD gets tired of play before the Golden does. They'll play tug of war, chase, watch the squirrel etc. forever. Both boys are dragging when play time is over.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Our next door neighbor Rottie is the only dog who can match Ozzy in playing style. The 2 have a BALL together and luckily the Rottie's owner knows it's play and is not freaked out by the vocalizing, neck grabs, and bear wrestling.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

WARNING! WARNING!!

Siberian Husky's are PITA's!!!! I have had experience with the breed. I would NEVER get one again.

I have known people to have GSD's and Rott's together at the same time and they did great together.

I know someone that has a GSD and a Doberman and they are great together.

I would like to own a Doberman while I have my GSD but I want another GSD over another Doberman.

From what I was told if you have a male GSD do not get a male Doberman. It is highly recommended that you get the opposite sex. So female GSD and male Doberman or male GSD and female Doberman


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I am happy this thread came up right now as I am in the middle of a decision on what to bring into my house next... Part of me wants another GSD, however I have always likes golden retrievers, so am leaning that way... I want to adopt another dog in the near future, so looking at either a adult 5-6 yo Golden... Whats you thoughts, Ginger is about to turn 2 years old in June, so want to bring an older dog into the mix...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

We have decided that GSD's are it for us. We had a beagle last summer, he has since passed, and was a nice size for the house, but was more nippy w/ the kids and even my hubs.. tried to snap at me once because he wanted to so what he wanted to do... stubborn little cuss. We've been lucky w/ the GSD's so far and we like what they bring to the table so that's what we're sticking too. 

I have to decide if I want to put money down on another one here in a week or so.. such a hard choice.. not looking forward to potty training again, but I do want another one and I think a pup would work best w/ Zeva and a male... she's kinda bitchy lol.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I was going to mention a Golden Retriever, too. Especially if you go with a field line as opposed to a show line. (Though show lines can be just as capable of keeping up with a GSD.) Riley's from show lines, is fairly laidback for a Golden and still has no problem matching pace with Gunner.

They have plenty of energy to burn and generally have NO problem keeping up with a GSD. And they play pretty rough, too. I know some people think of Goldens as being big, sweet lovebugs... but believe me, when playtime starts, they can bring it! 

My guys will chase each other around at warp speed (dangerous, if you happen to be in the way) tackle each other and get into all-out wrestling matches. I usually end up breaking it up before one of them accidentally gets hurt.

Our last GSD and our last Golden were the absolute perfect match. Riley and Gunner have been very good, overall, but there were a couple bumps in the road. The one thing I would watch out for is that Goldens can be bullies, so you'd want to think about how Koda might react to that. Gunner has been pretty tolerant of it (once I learned to stay out of it) but he _will_ get after Riley if he pushes his luck a little too far, or if he's just not in the mood for Riley's BS. 
Overall, though, I'd say they're great together.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

haha, I miss my two old girls rolling around chewing on each other for hours on end. God, I miss those dogs!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> WARNING! WARNING!!
> 
> Siberian Husky's are PITA's!!!! I have had experience with the breed. I would NEVER get one again.


How so? All I know is that _my_ Koda (I know there's another Koda mentioned in this thread ) doesn't seem to like Husky's very much now. He growls and starts to bark at them if they get too close. This only started after him getting attacked at the dog park by an Akita, then a Great Dane, maybe the Husky's look like a smaller Akita to him? Who knows. All I know is that those Huskys always seem to have a crazy look in their eye. aranoid:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I personally think Huskies are a bit on the hyper side and while beautiful, are runners. I had always wanted a Husky when I grew up, we even looked at them before we got our GSD Sadie. We almost got one, but .. we held off... SOO GLAD we did. My friends have 2 and they have to be tethered all the time while outside because they'll run. 

I can't use them too much as an example because they have have no discipline. Still, I'm stickin' w/ the GSD's


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Huskies are very hard to train, they like to do things their way, they get bored easily, they are very, very, very vocal, they will run away at any oppertunity, good luck catching them. They are big time diggers, so if you have a nice looking yard and want to keep it that way then dont get a Husky. They are not good with small animals like cats and little dogs due to high prey drive. Siberians like to be in packs so 2 or more dogs. They shed ALOT, they have ALOT more energy than a GSD. They are big time escape artists.

Should I continue?


----------



## Deputy95 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why are Boxers and GSDs supposed to make bad combo? I have 2 GSDs and 1 boxer. They get along great


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, Im new and while I don't have a GSD yet (she comes home in July!) I do own a 1 yr old aussie who basically matches your description of playing perfectly. He LOVES to wrestle and snarl and show his teeth but as soon as the other pup lets him know hes gone too far he will back off, which I like a lot. I'm sure this isn't typical of every aussie but I think if you find one with the right temperament it could be what your looking for. Just my experience : )


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Huskies are very hard to train, they like to do things their way, they get bored easily, they are very, very, very vocal, they will run away at any oppertunity, good luck catching them. They are big time diggers, so if you have a nice looking yard and want to keep it that way then dont get a Husky. They are not good with small animals like cats and little dogs due to high prey drive. Siberians like to be in packs so 2 or more dogs. They shed ALOT, they have ALOT more energy than a GSD. They are big time escape artists.
> 
> Should I continue?



Ummm... have you been spying on my friends.. all of the above, really. dig, shedding, they bitch at each other all the time. Very distinct alpha. Both female. I think at this point, one if not both of the dogs need put down due to illness and I tell the hubby that, but still.. they sit outside.. rotting. I call the one the zombie dog, cause it's skin and bones and smells like death and her eyes are all junky and green.. blahh, then the other one is so fat, he says he thinks she's having problems w/ her joints. I told him to have vet to pet come out and put them down w/o the wife knowing, she won't hear of it! 

This may seem mean to most of you, but in truth, they are not pets. they are there, and that's it. they don't play ball or interact w/ the family. When they get up in the morning, rain or shine, they go out on the run and stay out there, all day long, winter, spring, summer and fall, until it's bed time. They jump on you and bark, dig and bitch at each other... I feel bad for the poor things.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i dunno, but my gsd's do not like aussies, maybe if i brought one in as a puppy things might be different, but in agility class the aussies tend to do stare downs, etc......

i think a golden would be a great match and compliment the gsd.........i have a friend that has a golden and we walk with them all the time.........he is not the least bit reactive, could care less whats happening around him, etc.........very stable dogs. as far as playtime with the two....the golden tires way before my two dogs when playing, so as far as a play match i dunno about that, maybe its an individual thing. plus when things get to rough the golden just freezes and does not play anymore..........

so, IMO gsd's are good matches for gsd's ............but if your looking for something different........the golden can be good in alot of ways..........or a higher drive Lab, labs love to play......


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I have two springer spaniels that LOVE to play with Kamahi.  My miniature dachshund mix does too.(They'll sit on the couch and nip each other lol)

Charlie and Kamahi especially love to play together; baring teeth, growling, etc. Sometimes they both lie down on their backs, and play together like that. lol.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i was also going to say i wouldn't necessarily stay with a big dog choice, there are plenty of breeds a bit smaller that would be a good match...........any herding breed would be active enough to enteract fine............border collie, shelty...etc.....


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I just want to clarify.... I wasn't referring to all of those animals in the breed. I just know that 90% of the time Koda will have a ball with the dogs on the list, and most of the time re run into dogs on the bad list, he have problems. Maybe they are just not well behaved.... but regardless.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Huskies are always trouble. Obviously they are a popular breed, but always seem to be causing trouble from what I've seen. People on here have both, but I feel like it would be hard to have a total people dog and then one that wants to run 3/4 of the time.

Aussies seem to be hit and miss, because they do seem to have staring contests and be reactive. But seem like fun dogs. 

Boxers....ugh! Every one I have come across isn't good with other dogs it seems! I know there are exceptions but all the ones I've met have been obnoxious. And not in the ways GSDs are (but maybe I'm biased lol).

Anyhow...more to the point that you were asking about. What about Collies? My friend has a 1/2 collie 1/2 sheltie and she does really great with Elsa. There is one in our agility class and she seems sweet.

Flat coated retriever? One of those in our class also. She seems like a fun dog and her and Elsa seem ok with each other (granted, they aren't playing). Lab--they seem to be a sure bet for almost any dog breed. There is a dog in one of the puppy play dates that we go to that is a Nova Scotia Something(?) Bird Dog(?). I don't know anything about the breed, but OMG that dog plays like a GSD! Him and Elsa sound like they are killing each other when they play and make other people nervous, but they love it!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I Love herding breeds!. I have a sheltie and a German Shepherd. Although they get along great, my sheltie wants space.

I have seen lots of people with a GSD and a Corgi. Apparently a Corgi has a brain of a German shepherd but in a smaller package.

If it wasn't for my sheltie i'd have a Corgi, Corgi and GSD are perfect combo as far as being buds go.

Although corgi's have ran through my mind i'm leaning more towards Golden Retriever because Josie gets along so well with them. In fact her best buddy is a Golden .


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think a golden would be a nice balance...........


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Josiebear - sorry to go off subject but I had a shep/corgi x lol!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would just like to add that craigslist where I am always has numerous Huskies on there. 

I think people get the breed because they are absolutely beautiful and then dump them off when they see how difficult they are.

There are also 2 at the humane society by my house. One is a gorgeous solid white male with blue eyes, he is a year old and has severe food aggression and does not get along with cats, they recommend he goes to a home without any children.


----------



## Roweddy (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any stories about Great Danes and German Sheperds? My neighbor has a 1yr old 80 pound female. I bring Dakota (13wks 24 pounds) over to visit. They check each other out and are calm. Then the giant will rest her paw on his head and he'll start jumping to get at her head/neck. We seperate, have them sit to calm when this happens. Nothing viscious just excitement.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> Huskies are always trouble. Obviously they are a popular breed, but always seem to be causing trouble from what I've seen. People on here have both, but I feel like it would be hard to have a total people dog and then one that wants to run 3/4 of the time.
> 
> Aussies seem to be hit and miss, because they do seem to have staring contests and be reactive. But seem like fun dogs.
> 
> ...


Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

DrDoom said:


> Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever?


YES! Thank you!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

kobe had a best friend in an english mastiff would play for hours even when both were tired they would lay down in front of each other and moan, groan, and try to catch each others feet... We have a lab mix and they would play well together now he is a bit too old and serious


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> YES! Thank you!


Yeah, no problem. It's no wonder they play well together. Nova's are HARD-CORE retrievers, and from what I know they are a smaller population and have had almost NONE of their retrieving instincts bred out of them. I only know one, and have spent only marginal time with him, but he lives on a piece of property that's about 50 acres, and has a HUGE duck pond. The owner farms the surrounding 1100 acres (tobacco and cotton) and the dog is with him working ALL DAY, and still, they have a giant contraption at the pond for throwing duck lures way out into the water, and if they DON'T do that for at least two hours a night, the dog won't hardly lay down, lol.
Mick rigged the Catapult as he calls it to run off a little car alarm remote, so Brodie drops the lure in and Mick fires it. That way Mick sits on the porch with his wife and kids and relaxes while Brodie gets his duck on, lol!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Well these are all breeds that either I or Scott like. 

*Scott:*

Irish Wolfhound









Doberman









Great Dane









*Me  :*

Brittney Spaniel









Great Pyrenees









Aussie









German Short-haired Pointer









More GSDs









Chocolate Lab (not the sausage variety...lol)









Kuvasz









Alaskan Malamute (not really realistic...but still)











So has anyone had any personal experiences with this breed and interactions with your own dogs?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Personally, I'd go for more GSDs!! :wild:

Danes are nice, but they just don't live long enough for me...I don't think I could handle it. Pyres are great, but they aren't real "bonded" like a GSD. The ones I know prefer to be out, alone (or out with the livestock) than with other dogs or people, but will come to the home to guard the house/people at night! Not sure how they would play/interact with a velcro dog like a GSD.

Labs are just not my thing. I think a well-bred Dobe would be nice.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Kuvaszs are SUPER independent. I know OF people that have them and they seem very much like they want to do their own thing and are not that easily trained.

As far as GP's, I know 2 people that have had them and both of them have torn their ACLs. Don't know if it's bad luck or common?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would love a Great Dane but their 7-9 year life span is just not enough for me.

IMO Irish Wolfhounds are too big 

Dobermans are great dogs, just remember you have to get the opposite sex than your GSD

My friend had a GSP and he was an escape artist, he climbed fences, he even ended up on the roof :wild:

Not a fan of labs (no offense)

I dont know how Malamutes are but if they are anything like Siberian Husky's then RUN!

More GSD's are always better  I mean who here doesn't love GSD's?

From my experience my GSD plays with the female Doberman by my mom's house and they love each other. I also have friends that have a female GSD and a male Doberman and they do great together.

I hope I helped you


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not a fan of labs either, since golden's are the closet thing to labs i wouldn't mind a Golden!. We do have a doberman in our class Josie does seem a bit iffy about that breed though and yes it is a male. She goes all over for Golden retrievers though lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DrDoom said:


> Yeah, no problem. It's no wonder they play well together. Nova's are HARD-CORE retrievers, and from what I know they are a smaller population and have had almost NONE of their retrieving instincts bred out of them. I only know one, and have spent only marginal time with him, but he lives on a piece of property that's about 50 acres, and has a HUGE duck pond. The owner farms the surrounding 1100 acres (tobacco and cotton) and the dog is with him working ALL DAY, and still, they have a giant contraption at the pond for throwing duck lures way out into the water, and if they DON'T do that for at least two hours a night, the dog won't hardly lay down, lol.
> Mick rigged the Catapult as he calls it to run off a little car alarm remote, so Brodie drops the lure in and Mick fires it. That way Mick sits on the porch with his wife and kids and relaxes while Brodie gets his duck on, lol!


We have a young male Nova in our Obediance class. He is like a dog on crack. 100 miles an hour 100% of the time. He has his young owner's number and she has to sit with him away from the other dogs because he won't settle. But, when the trainer takes him he is spot on, crisp as can be. Watches her the entire time waiting for the next command - tail wagging 100 miles an hour. She hands the dog back to the owner, and the dog's on crack again. Which is why she is in training.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Personally, I don't like labs or goldens.

I would also go with choosing another GSD. lol. 

I used to have a great pyrenees/anatolian shepherd mix(she died at 7 of bone cancer, and she had severe HD )

Lily:








(4 or 5 years old)









(day she was put to sleep)

She was very independent, didn't really like other dogs(besides Benji and my other mix breed, Jojo, who was PTS when he was 11), and she wasn't really a 'companion'.


----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Couple of those listed are some of Harper's favorites to play with at obedience & the dog park: 
doberman
aussie
SOME pits (loves a couple, avoids others)

There's a Great Dane that LOVES her, but she gets a little nervous around. (She likes dogs her size or smaller. Well, other than she has a Mastiff buddy.)

And...final, random love...BULLDOGS! I'm not crazy about them, but she will always play with a bulldog if they're around.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Harpergirl*

We have a male English Bulldog that lives 2 houses down and my GSD and him are like best friends!!! They love each other! The Bulldog escapes his house all of the time to come over and play with Sinister. Such an odd pair


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a 4 yr old male Alaskan Malamute and a 6.5 year old male GSD. They get a long wonderfully. Sometimes there's some brotherly squabbling but nothing serious. Malamutes play HARD so that is good with my GSD who also plays very rough. 

By the way, Alaskan Malamutes and Siberian Huskies are only alike in that both can be headstrong. Someone should only own a Malamute if he/she is ready to show leadership and discipline from the get go. 

I'm considering a Doberman Pinscher, rough collie, Basset hound, or another GSD or Malamute, as my third dog. Or maybe just a plain old mutt


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think a question like this should necessarily be looked at from a breed standpoint.

Most breeds are not completely uniform in their breeding standards. Many of the breeds mentioned here have splits in there lines, just as the GSDs do, and which "type" you get could greatly affect the outcome of the relationship.

Also taking the individual dog's personality into account is important. 

If you really want to make a list, you should start by crossing off things you don't like in a dog, that are marked as common traits in the breed as a whole. Best to avoid dogs that have a tendency towards dog aggression. That means cross Kuvasz and Pyrenees off your list, as well as most other livestock guardian breeds. These are dogs I'd have a hard time recommending anyway, unless you have a lot of land and some goats/etc to keep them busy. An indoor LGB is often times an unhappy one. If same-sex aggression is going to be an issue, then Malamutes and Dobermans should also potentially be crossed. 

But again, its all about the individual. 

One of Mulder's best buddies is an unaltered male Doberman. One of his worst enemies is a unaltered male Malamute, who has mauled him twice now. 

Spend more time on the individual dogs and its lines, rather than just its breed.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

"All I know is that those Huskys always seem to have a crazy look in their eye."

Maybe it is the blue eyes... jk


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

My first choice is another shepherd but we had a male golden and female gsd many years ago and they were like tit and tat,,,,,peanut butter and jelly. Super match play, energy wise and BOTH got along with our cat as well. I tear up just thinking about my Rascal and Shasta. They both died the same year about 6 months apart and I was devasted.....


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd have to vote Labrador. Guinness had a great time with Corie and Timber till they passed and has a great time with Dakota too. We also fostered tons of GSDs of different ages and temperaments and never had an issue. Lab temperaments overall are a great compliment to GSDs. Most of the Labs I have met and Guinness too are a refreshing change to the seriousness of GSDs. Labs are more of a "let's party and have fun, I've arrived to get it started" and GSDs are more " let me check your id and secure the perimeter before I can relax." I'd say they both overall have the same energy level. Like GSDs they are highly trainable and very food motivated. Labs also come in various sizes and weights from 55-80 pounds. Guinness is a solid 75 without being overweight at 10 years (he wishes he was 175 so he could eat more) and from English lines so he has the large deep chest, heavy bone and big block head. He's not the tall leggy skinny Labs you see so often. Labs are not good protection type dogs obviously but they are good alerters with a deep bark and are watchful over their families. Many will growl, raise hackles or bark if they sense a suspicious person or a stranger comes to your door but most don't have the stuff to go beyond that (and they shouldn't). Many times Guinness had stood between my children (4 and 1.5 years) either on walks or at the dog park till he see the dog is okay or if another dog is acting up. I have also seen this with our good friends 2 female Labs and their young son. Labs also shed as much as GSDs on average and blow coat spring and fall. 

They only other thing you might think about is the color of the dog you choose since you live in Florida. Guinness is a black Lab and he heats up very quickly in direct sun (his coat feels hot to my touch) down here in Alabama, verses in NY he never had an issue.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this type of playing isn't GSD exclusively.
i think your dog can get along with any dog. i
think it depends on how well he's socialized and trained.



GSDSunshine said:


> Everyone here that has a GSD (almost all of us) knows what I am talking about when I said they play differently than most dogs. They play rough, they are loud and they play hard. Teeth showing, vocalizations, neck grabs, tackles and WWF wrestling. Not all dogs play like this though, and not all of them can take an big GSD 'attacking' them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My co worker has a GSD and a Papillon and they are best friends


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My German Shepherd puppy, well he's 10 months is in love with my terriers, I have 2 other Shepherds but he much rather play and hang with the Cairn and the JRT, it is absolutely hilarious to watch them tag team him and make him play, they are tough little dogs and let him know when he's too rough, but they love playing tug of
war as he literally drags them over the ground, than at night they snuggle with him on
his comfy dog bed, they have been great since the first day he came home. It makes me happy cause I love terriers as much as German Shepherds and couldn't live without either.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I was thinking more about this. And you just HAVE to get another GSD. You can't possibly have enough time for 2 breed forums and if you get another breed it will cut into your time on her. 

Kidding.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Great response justine! lol. I definitely want more GSDs. We were watching "its me or the dog" and a white german shepherd came on and Koda perked his ears and stared.... then looked at me, then back at that tv. He did this a couple of times. It's like he was saying, "oooooo, look at her mom! Can we get one? please! She so perty and white and has pointy ears like me! please!" lol, I bust out laughing. 

Honestly though I would love to have a Black, a White, and a dark Sable. 

BF wants a different breed though. like a Doberman, or an Irish Wolfhound, or a Great dane. I guess my 85lb-er isn't big enough. lol


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We have a Siberian Husky the same age as Nara (2 weeks younger technically) and they get along perfectly. They play rough, and if it gets out of control, Nara knows when to end it and Paw Paw knows that she ended it (otherwise he's putting his life on the line...haha). Paw Paw is stronger (still in tact too) and faster, but Nara is smarter and larger (by 25 lbs). They balance one another completely. Here are some rough play pics:


















































My thought process when we decided to bring another dog into our home was this: one about the same age, same size, and same energy level. I also heard from our breeder that, with a female GSD, you don't want to bring another female into the house. So that's why we got a male Husky. It's been a match made in heaven ever since! They've formed their own little pack!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Kevin. What's funny is I might actually foster Siberians in the future. I have a friend that has plans of setting up a rescue a few hours away and asked if I would foster for her. lol. Dakota seriously has like 150% more fun at the dog park when there is one of 2 different huskies. He likes to run, and Koda likes to chase him, then they will wrestle a little bit and then back to chasing. I'm just worried about the digging and jumping fencing running away for miles!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just do alot of research on the breed. My co workers brother recently got a husky puppy (he is absolutely adorable) he read about the breed and figured he could handle having one. He had no idea that it screams bloody murder when you bathe it, pick it up, take it's toy, put it in its crate for bed and it screams in the car. I warned him but it looks like that puppy might be on it's way out of their house.

A while ago I posted about the insane husky puppy I had and that I gave it to someone that had experience with the breed, well I emailed him about a week and a half ago and he no longer has the puppy, they spent several weeks in obedience class and he even had one on one training with him and none of it worked, it still challenges him, growls, shows it's teeth, bites, charges and barks at him. He is also very toy and food aggressive. The guy said he gave it to one of his buddies and wont tell me how to get ahold of him.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Huskies are very vocal, I think. My friends have two, They are now walking zombies and I'm REALLY close to calling the SPCA on them, but they used to scream and bitch and fight each other all the time. Now, there is only silence because they are both so old and ill  

I'm stickin' w/ the GSD, as I have already said. Waiting on some updated pix of a litter I got my eye on.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> I'm stickin' w/ the GSD, as I have already said. Waiting on some updated pix of a litter I got my eye on.


Me as well, I love the GSD breed. I will have them for the rest of my life. I already have my breeder picked out, in about a 1 1/2 to 2 years I will have another one


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I can look at other dogs and see the beauty in them and like to pet them and love on them, but when it comes down to grace and swooning over a dog, it's a GSD hands down. Has been for a very very long time... don't see it changing any time soon.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

ha ha.... Yeah we can be anywhere and a GSD can walk by in the distance int he owner and I swear its like I have radar. I pick them out in a crowd, from far away.... its crazy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> I can look at other dogs and see the beauty in them and like to pet them and love on them, but when it comes down to grace and swooning over a dog, it's a GSD hands down. Has been for a very very long time... don't see it changing any time soon.


 
My neighbor has 2 male English Bulldogs and I drool over them all the time, they are so cute and fat and slobbery, I just love them, but I want a dog that is fast, slim, big, intimidating, smart, eager to please, lives a good length of life and can jump up and hug me.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What about a shar pei? Our GSD plays well with our Shar Pei really well but the dog she really like is our little mutt I wanna say he's a jack a poo. He's about 30 pounds. And he goes toe to Toe with Bella its quite funny. She likes our Papillon best but is supervised with him so she don't crush him she's so big. I think ANY breed would work if its got as a pup or older pup 6 to 8 months wold work as well let it grow up with the GSD.


----------



## MyboyTank (Apr 23, 2010)

I too think that Huskies and possibly malamutes are good matches for a GSD. Chewbacca my Husky/Malamute mix, absolutely loves Tank the new GSD in our house, lol. He loves to play with tank and he is also noisy and loves to wrestle...it is my couch that might not be able to take the heat, lmao. You might also consider a chocolate lab, they get big enough that it could be a good match too. Good Luck.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think a Lab is a good match too.

Bianca's best friend Calvin is a mutt who looks possibly part Husky and part Lab. He plays ever rougher than Bianca! They love to play together although he is only a year old so he has tons of energy and usually Bianca ends up laying down for a rest while he chews on her face and neck to try to entice her to get up and play some more. 

This is an older photo when Calvin was younger, he's just an bit shorter than Bianca now...


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think it all greatly depends on each individual dog.


----------



## kmacsk9s (Mar 29, 2015)

i have had my gsd for 4 years. jazzy is my baby. by far the best dog i have ever had. she has been right there with me through it all, my bad days sad days good days. she knows when i am sick, she protected my belly at a friends house (for no reason at all) right before i found out i was pregnant. she came everywhere with me and was by my side 24/7. these are very loyal and high maintainance dogs. they are extremely intelligent but need almost constant mental attention to keep them in line. as i had my baby i had to move into a notfriendly dog apt. jazzy stayed with my parents. a yr later i finally own a house and about to have a fence. i am slowly bringing her back with me permenantly because she gets homesick. i got a husky puppy hoping that he could help her adjust to the new house if she had a friend here. as huskies are also very intelligent dogs, they are also independant but high maintainance. but- what makes them a good match for almost all other dogs (maybe not small dogs because they have been known to have a "prey" drive in them) is that they are PACK dogs. they need another dog around or they get very lonely. these were both bred as working dogs. the husky to run&pull, the shepard to herd (+100). they keep eachother busy. so far, kodi the husky has brought so much joy to our lives and has won jazzys heart. they get along great! i have kodi to thank for getting jazzy comfortable at our new house. i can have my baby girl back now!  get a dog with the same personality/energy level.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well being a Boxer guy first I of course have to speak up!  

For the care taker Boxers are just as big a challenge as a GSD just a diffrent set of issues!
Butts loads of time and patience are required! Think...dog you are not a child! Dog uh...yes yes I am! 

But Rocky loved his Boxer! He had no issues with being punched in the face hopped on and circled at high speed!

And regards Huskies, I know there are folks on here with them and they are the ones that said the two issues are "No Recall" and escaping!

Someone linked a Husky board and sure enough those issues were right at the top!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think I will get a second dog, although sometimes I feel bad thinking that Newlie might enjoy having a buddy. This might be just me, though, he might not care anything at all about us getting another dog. If I ever did, it would be a big dog, I would never put a little dog with him.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Chip18 said:


> And regards Huskies, I know there are folks on here with them and they are the ones that said the two issues are "No Recall" and escaping!
> 
> Someone linked a Husky board and sure enough those issues were right at the top!


 Mine have never escaped, but maybe I'm one of the lucky few. In VA we had a 4' chain link fence, so I know Paw Paw could've jumped or climbed right over it if he smelled a dog in heat. He never did. I think he was too much in love with his Nara Queen. Ha!

As for recall, I think I drank the Kool-Aid and poisoned myself. I never really even attempted to train Paw Paw and Beowulf for recall based on all the hype about huskies not having good recall. I figured it was futile from the get-go, so why bother. I now wonder what would've happened if I trained them with as much time and dedication as I did my GSDs. Would they have turned out differently and been that rare Sibe with great recall? Or would they just look at me, roll their eyes, and chase the rabbit anyways, only to return on their own terms if ever!?! Haha!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSDElsa said:


> Boxers....ugh! Every one I have come across isn't good with other dogs it seems! I know there are exceptions but all the ones I've met have been obnoxious. And not in the ways GSDs are (but maybe I'm biased lol).










So..your saying, you don't like being punched in the face, hopped on and circled at high speed??

Boxers are "not" good dog park or doggy day care dogs! They tend to cause "problems" a well trained Boxer can be taught to play nicely but there buddies don't have a problem with them!

My girl was such a Boxer but by and large you won't find well trained Boxers at dog parks. We put too much time and heart into training our dogs! 
If it helps...I'm constantly on the Boxer broads advocating keeping "our" dogs out of Dog Parks, for the reasons stated among others! 

Just saying


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

counter said:


> Mine have never escaped, but maybe I'm one of the lucky few. In VA we had a 4' chain link fence, so I know Paw Paw could've jumped or climbed right over it if he smelled a dog in heat. He never did. I think he was too much in love with his Nara Queen. Ha!
> 
> As for recall, I think I drank the Kool-Aid and poisoned myself. I never really even attempted to train Paw Paw and Beowulf for recall based on all the hype about huskies not having good recall. I figured it was futile from the get-go, so why bother. I now wonder what would've happened if I trained them with as much time and dedication as I did my GSDs. Would they have turned out differently and been that rare Sibe with great recall? Or would they just look at me, roll their eyes, and chase the rabbit anyways, only to return on their own terms if ever!?! Haha!!


Most likely your better than most. I never got the appeal of snow dogs in the desert??

We have them out here and usually there is a flyer up with dog missing, lost or run off! Wind storms blow down fences and the Husky guys are gone!

No flyers for a few months now maybe better fences, don't know? I don't remember the forum but I saw the threads on "No recall" and I was stunned!

Oh and for the record I'm not "recommending" a Boxer but I do defend them!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Chip18 said:


> Most likely your better than most. I never got the appeal of snow dogs in the desert??
> 
> We have them out here and usually there is a flyer up with dog missing, lost or run off! Wind storms blow down fences and the Husky guys are gone!
> 
> ...


 I have some, but little, control over where my job takes us. Virginia was a bit hot for the dogs. Oregon was perfect (40-80 year round). Southeast Idaho, where we live now, is considered high plains desert. It averages probably 20-90, so colder in the winter, but hotter in the summer. I was out of the country last summer, so I missed how hot it really gets here, but my family said it was very hot. At least it is a dry heat, which I understand is better for us and our dogs than a humid heat. I'm trying to move us to Alaska, or back to Oregon, one day. Fingers crossed. Would love to take Paw Paw and Beowulf back to their Promised Land of sled dog country: The Last Frontier!!!

I love boxers and would love to have one. Nara's best friend in the dog park when she was a puppy was a male boxer. Later, when I rescued Paw Paw, we took him to the dog park and that same boxer attacked him. We stopped going to dog parks


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

.Huskies-

Everyone knows that guy/gal that is wicked smart and beautiful, but just not all there...right? That's the human equivalent of a Husky. You can see the fires of intelligence burning in their eyes, the recognition of what is right and wrong, but for whatever reason it does not matter. They will do what they do and not even bother to explain or worry about the mayhem left in their wake.

They are off the rails. They are the former Wall Street guru at Bonnaroo spun out on LSD and Extacy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

counter said:


> I love boxers and would love to have one. Nara's best friend in the dog park when she was a puppy was a male boxer. Later, when I rescued Paw Paw, we took him to the dog park and that same boxer attacked him. We stopped going to dog parks


Yeah there is always that dog! 

You have lots of company here, in the no dog park camp! And I'm both surprised and delighted to say that there seems to be a large group of folks on Boxerforum that actually want to hear what that "wordy" GSD guy has to say!!??? 

Two years of crap and now suddenly a change in attitude over there?? 

I did see somewhere here somebody said something about a long life being important. Sadly that pretty much takes Boxers off the board...that...is not a high point with the Breed!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Chip, You are on boxer broads? TMI. LOL /tease


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love Boxers. A good friend of mine has one.

Buddy and Robyn are a day apart in age.

First time they met at 3 months old...


Same day...take notice of little bossy white dog


Fast forward a few more months...Robyn and Buddy are 8 months
Notice that little white dog is still being a meanie to Robyn


The kind of relationship they have


And here is a picture of 3 dogs, all were found on Craigslist and now very loved


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

*GSD, English Lab and a poodle get along nicely here *

This picture is a couple months old the GSD has grown quit a bit since. But they are 3 best buddies.


----------

